# My 300zx



## Soul92se (Aug 13, 2003)

TURBO ENGINE!! w000000t


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

That's one scary engine compartment 
Cool ride. I love the carbon fiber hood.


----------



## [V]igilant[D]river (Mar 6, 2003)

Aww your missing the top name plate.
It's a bitch working on those cars, everything is in the way all the time.


----------

